# Anlässlich der Landung auf dem Mars, wieder kostenlose MARS-Lizenzen :)



## appsofting (19 Februar 2021)

Hallo Community,


für Forummitlieder habe ich wider einen Pool an kostenlosen Lizenzen für unser Netzwerküberwachungsprogramm MARS. Diesmal haben wir bereits eine Version mit Deutsch.


Um eine Lizenz zu erhalten, hinterlasse hier einen Beitrag oder sende eine private Nachricht.


Weitere Info:


http://appsofting.com


https://www.facebook.com/AppSofting-107313394462879




Grüße
AppSofting


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2021)

Wenn ich Webseiten sehe – so ganz ohne Ansprechpartner (m/w/d), Kontaktdaten und Impressum – da fehlt mir irgendwie das Vertrauen.

Auf der Flucht vor der Mafia oder warum versteckt man sich hinter einem profanen Kontaktformular und einer E-Mail-Adresse?

Vielleicht geht es nur mir so – bin ich einfach zu alt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn ich Webseiten sehe – so ganz ohne Ansprechpartner (m/w/d), Kontaktdaten und Impressum – da fehlt mir irgendwie das Vertrauen.
> 
> Auf der Flucht vor der Mafia oder warum versteckt man sich hinter einem profanen Kontaktformular und einer E-Mail-Adresse?
> 
> Vielleicht geht es nur mir so – bin ich einfach zu alt?



Ja, etwas merkwürdig, auch keinen Firmensitz, GF usw...

Und so einfache Rechtschreibfehler machen mich auch immer etwas stutzig:





> Diesmal haben *wir* bereits eine Version mit Deutsch.


Wer ist/sind denn "wir"?
Nicht das ich mir da ein Programm installiere, welche wirklich den Netzwerkverkehr überwacht, aber dies nicht nur in meinem Interesse.


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... bin ich einfach zu alt?


Nicht alt. Weise! 

PS:
Um zum Topic zurückzukehren:
Weiss jemand, warum man auf dem Mars keinen AtomMüll entsorgen soll?

Mars bringt verbrauchte Energie sofort zurück!


----------



## Senator42 (22 Februar 2021)

> AtomMüll entsorgen

_"Mars bringt bekanntlich verbrauchte Energie sofort zurück."  *_

( so, nun weiss jeder, der Rechnen kann, in welcher Alterklasse ich bin. )

* alter werbeslogan.


----------



## appsofting (22 Februar 2021)

Entschuldigung, hier muss ich herausfinden, welche Daten ich bereitstellen kann - ich arbeite im Gründerzentrum (als Startup). Ich werde meine Fehler korrigieren


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2021)

appsofting schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, hier muss ich herausfinden, welche Daten ich bereitstellen kann - ich arbeite im Gründerzentrum (als Startup). Ich werde meine Fehler korrigieren


Ja, das wäre auf jeden Fall ratsam, es gibt Vorschriften zum Impresssum, Datenschutzbelehrung etc., was also alles auf jeden Fall auf einer Homepage mit angegeben werden muß. Nicht dass die verf.... Abmahnanwälte bei dir reinschneien, sowas sollte man zumindest vermeiden!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre auf jeden Fall ratsam, es gibt Vorschriften zum Impresssum, Datenschutzbekehrung etc., was also alles auf jeden Fall auf einer Homepage mit angegeben werden muß. Nicht dass die verf.... Abmahnanwälte bei dir reinschneien, sowas sollte man zumindest vermeiden!



Für die u.U. zukünftige Kundschaft wäre es auch interessant, mit wem man es zu tun hat, wo der Sitz ist bzw. in welchem Land. Und welche Rechtsform...


----------

